# Hi from the Bay Area! =D



## lilmzkimmylady (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey everyone! My name's Kim, and I'm from the Bay Area, California. I love makeup and hair and just beauty in general. I'm Asian, so I always struggle with eye makeup because of my no-eyelid/crease issues. Haha.

So I'm excited for tips, tutorials, and recommendations for my eyes! Also, I'd love to learn contour tips to make my cheekbones a little more pronounced. So if you beautiful ladies have any tips, I'd be ever so grateful! =D


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 27, 2007)

hi kim!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great to have u here!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Kim, nice too meet you, =]


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Kim!


I'm from the bay area, too :]. Contouring is love.​


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome Kim!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Kim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's several asian lid & contouring tutorials that should help you along your way. Here's to a pleasureable stay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, please let us know if you need assistance with anything.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_Hi Kim!​


I'm from the bay area, too :]. Contouring is love.​_

 
ryc: maybe you could teach me to contour! cos i have a round face and i have no cheekbones =(


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm from the bay area too.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 29, 2007)

youll find wonderful tips here


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 5, 2007)

to Specktra


----------

